# Rhesus status - is it a problem if you are Rhesus+ but your donor was Rhesus- ?



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I am furious with my clinic - on the day of transfer, they told me my donor matched my blood group (A+).  My husband is O+.  Now they have re-informed me that the donor was actually A-.

Do any of you know if this could this pose a problem for my pregnancy?  I'm going to try and ask my consultant here as well.

Many thanks
Tottie xx


----------



## babycrazy (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi
It wont hurt, but if it had been other way around then a coarse of Anti D injections would have been needed. THEY STING badly.  I have to have them even though my DH is same as me O-, as a precaution that i had an affair and got PG by a + blood group. I,ve 2 x hopes, BOB and NO HOPE.
Your baby has a good chance of having your DHs blood group. Some + men, can make + & - babies, as in my mum & dads case, who had 8 of us, some of us have - some + but most have O + or O- group like my dad and only a couple of my siblings have A group like my Mum.
Hope you can fathom this jargon out.
X
K


----------



## Tottie (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank you very much Babycrazy, you explanation is really clear.  They've assured me it's not a problem. Phew! I was suddenly panicked.  Sorry you had to endure the injections but I'm sure the result was worth it.

Love Tottie x


----------



## sammid (Sep 25, 2005)

Hi Tottie,
No I agree that's right - I and DH are Rhesus -ve but donor was +ve. I had anti-D injections.
Sam


----------

